# EAST TX DEER LEASE, LOGGERS HAVE COME IN



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

I'M ON A DEER LEASE HERE NEAR CONROE. IT'S OWNED BY ONE OF THE PAPER COMPANIES. ANYWAY, 2 WEEKS LEFT IN THE SEASON AND THE LOGGERS MOVE IN. ALTHOUGH NOT IN MY AREA, THERE GOING TO TAKE UP TO 400 ACRES. WE HUNT ON ABOUT 1300 ACRES TOTAL!!! MOST OF IT WAS OR IS BEING CLEAR CUT. QUESTION IS, DOES THIS HELP THE AREA! I UNDERSTAND THE UNDER GROWTH AND ALL AND HOW THE LAND WILL REACT / BENEFIT FROM THE SUNLIGHT. PROBLEM IS, WE DO NOT SEE MANY DEER AT ALL ON THIS PLACE DURING THE DAY, THESE GUYS MOVE AT NIGHT, NEVER FAILS, FROM 10PM - 2 AM THE CAMERS LIGHT UP!! WILL THE OPENING UP OF THIS LAND HELP US SEE DEER, OR ARE THESE EAST TX DEER JUST NIGHT FEEDERS! CURIOUS IF ANYONE HAS EVER BEEN THROUGH A TREE HARVEST AND STAYED TO SEE WHAT IT DID TO THE PLACE! I'M LOOKING HARD FOR ANOTHER LEASE BEING I HAVE A 3.5 YR OLD THAT GETS BORED IN THE BLIND NOT SEEING ANYTHING!!! BUT WOULD CONSIDER 1 MORE YEAR IF THIS HARVEST HELPS!!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Night feeding is a pretty big problem this year


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Yes, it will help. Clear cut is the best thing that can happen for deer hunting on Timber land.


I can tell you exactly what to do, and how to hunt it if you so wish. I have hunted timber land in East Texas my whole life.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*OPEN FOR DISCUSSION*



Jolly Roger said:


> Yes, it will help. Clear cut is the best thing that can happen for deer hunting on Timber land.
> 
> I can tell you exactly what to do, and how to hunt it if you so wish. I have hunted timber land in East Texas my whole life.


I'D BE GLAD TO HEAR YOUR ADVISE. 5 YEARS OF THIS AND I HAVE NOT SEEN MUCH!!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

jendruschb said:


> I'D BE GLAD TO HEAR YOUR ADVISE. 5 YEARS OF THIS AND I HAVE NOT SEEN MUCH!!!


They will usualy clear the timber, then push the fire lanes. If you are there when they are pushing the fire lanes. Bribe the dozer operator with a bottle of crown to improve the roads you have or push new roads for you. You can also get him to push stumps out of your hunting lanes if you can bribe him good enough.

Once yall look over the clear cut, need to figure out where the stands are going to go. Once you figure out where the stands are going, do not put them in place until they plant the pine trees. They should plant rather quick this time of the year. You want to wait for a few reasons, some timber companys will burn or posion before planting. Also the Dozer they use to plant can push up large windrows and this could block line of sight. Waiting till after they plant is usually the best for putting stands in place. Once they plant they are finish and will not be back in there unless there is a wildfire.

Once they plant, put stands in place and use triple 13 fertilizer broadcast over a large area in front of the stand. You want to do this ASAP after they plant the pine trees. No need to plant a food plot at this time becasue the deer will have so much new natural growth to eat. By putting fertilizer on the natural growth, you have made a massive food plot. You can broadcast cow peas over a very large area if you so wish. But for the most part deer in a clear cut have so much to choose from that they will graze over very large areas. Hard to get them to hang out in a food plot in the middle of a clear cut. Broadcast seeds over a very large area if you wish, but do not waste you time for the first couple of years with a concetrated food plot. Use the new natural growth to your advantage.

Use this time to clear your hunting lanes of debris and stumps. Take a cordless drill with a large wood paddle bit. Drill holes into the stumps that are in your way for hunting lanes. Put as many holes in the stumps as you can to catch water. They will rot out in a year or two and this will be the perfect time frame that you will need to start brushhogging the area.

You will notice that the pine trees will be planted in rows about 7' apart. Make sure you place your stand so you can see down there rows, not across them.

For the first three years you will be able to see deer moving through the clear cut without any mowing or clearing. Any height you get on your stand will be a great advantage. After three years the growth will be to tall to see the deer any longer. This is when the pre-work on the stumps and your lanes will become imporant. You need to keep the brush, and other growths cut down in your lanes each year. This will allow you to see as much as possible once the growth gets up.

After the thrid year you will need to start planting food plots. Once again the prep work you have done the prior years will allow you to get a very large open area in the middle of the now growing thicket.

Will be back with more in a few minutes


----------

